# Трансдермальные пластины



## Inna Volodchenko (20 Авг 2013)

Всем привет! Меня зовут Инна,я из Алматы.Пару месяцев назад,находясь в Астане на тренинге, я получила от знакомой, у которой свой медцентр, интересную информацию.У меня уже больше года болела рука,я не могла ее поднимать,были сильные боли.Мази временно снимали болевые ощущения.И во время нашей встречи я сделала резкое движение и у меня аж звездочки посыпались из глаз,и она мне наклеила какую то тонкую пластину,похожую на горчичник ,на место боли и сказа не снимать 48 часов.Приехав в Алматы,я сняла через 2 дня пластины,и забыла про них,а через неделю ,поймала себя на том,что спокойно поднимаю руку и не чувствую боль.Я позвонила своей знакомой в Астану и попросила поподробней рассказать,что за пластину она мне давала.И она мне рассказала ,что с этими пластинами они в центре работают уже несколько месяцев и сами в шоке от тех результатов,которые получают.В общем хочу поделиться информацией,возможно будет кому то полезна.


----------



## lanushka (20 Авг 2013)

Inna Volodchenko написал(а):


> Вобщем хочу поделиться информацией,возможно будет кому то полезна.


Добрый день, Inna, конечно интересно! Поделитесь, пожалуйста!


----------



## Destroyer (20 Авг 2013)

Рассказывайте конечно. Пластины эти применимы только для конечностей?


----------



## doberwoman (15 Сен 2013)

Всем здравствуйте! Поскольку Инна не отвечает, можно я отвечу за нее? Я уверена, что это трансдермальные пластины Power Strips от американской компании FGxpress. Пластины выполнены по новейшим нано-технологиям и имеют уникальный состав: красный корейский корень женьшеня, германий, фитопланктон. Пластины применимы не только для конечностей, они имеют широкий спектр действия. Во вложении более подробная информация о пластинах.


----------



## Destroyer (15 Сен 2013)

Хотелось бы выслушать мнение врачей форума


----------



## doberwoman (15 Сен 2013)

Согласна, на ютубе есть несколько видео с высказываниями врачей о пластинах. Хотелось бы послушать мнение врачей форумчан.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (15 Сен 2013)

Один из способов нанесения раздражающего вещества на кожу.
Если лень помазать финалгоном, можно и пластырь наклеить.
+ эффект компресса


----------

